# Just what is conformation



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

With all the threads running around about what makes good conformation and the many views about the specifics I did some searches of my own. I may have some idea of what works, but I'm certainly no expert when it comes to classic conformation. So here are a few images I found that might shed some light on the matter, I hope they help...


----------



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

I would love to read the first diagram... but when it is blown up it is too blurry and when its small i cant read it!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

The first diagram looks good, but I would be careful with the second. The horse, while beautiful, doesn't have perfect conformation. He's very butt high and has a thin, small neck. His forelegs look odd as well. That picture merely indicates the parts of the horse, not how they should be in relation to one another. 

That's basically what conformation is -- how the parts of a horse relate to one another, the angles in which they meet each other. This depends a lot on the type of breed, age, etc. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Agreed. The App horse is a good diagram of the parts of the horse but he is not stellar in the conformation department. Remember also that while certain flaws will be flaws across the board, differing breeds/disciplines will have specific builds that are considered desirable that may not be in another breed/discipline. Form fits function. With different functions you will need different forms.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I like the first one the most. Yeah, the 2nd one definitely doesn't have very good confo. However, nice diagram!


----------

